# Full-body Portrait: Lighting, Posing Advice



## K8-90 (May 21, 2010)

Hello!

Long story short, I'm taking photos of a bunch of (all female) graduates. The photos are going to be taken quickly and formally (think school pictures). They will all be dressed formally in prom-style dresses. I am responsible for taking one full-body as well as one head-and-shoulders shot per grad. 

The catch is that they will be printed immediately without seeing a computer: ie, no pp! So while the expectations aren't high, there is no room for error.

SO. *What I'm asking is for posing ideas. Is there a traditional tried-and-true pose I can use? If you have examples, please post them!* I think I'll probably have a bouquet for them to hold.

As for lighting, I have to flashes with umbrellas on stands. I played around with it, and this what I've got planned. I'll have one light camera left, low (~3.5ft) and right beside the grad, to illuminate the lower part of the dress and act as fill on that side. I'll place the main light camera-right up high (~9ft), just forward of the grad. I'll have the camera on the tripod, eye level or higher. This is my first "serious" event where I'll be using off camera lighting, so I'm nervous and excited!

*Any other suggestions for lighting?*


----------



## K8-90 (May 21, 2010)

Oh yeah - the event is this Monday, so advice ASAP would be awesome


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 21, 2010)

There are 3 basic facial "mask" positions

Full Face
2/3
Profile
 
There are 3 basic head / body relationships

Head On
Similar (masculine)
Contra (feminine)
 
There are 4 basic portrait lengths

Full Length
3/4
Head and Shoulders
Big Head (theatrical)
 
All positions start with the feet.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2010)

+ &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; 

The 1-3-2 pose is a good full length pose for females.

I like the 1-2-2 pose for head and shoulders with the head tilted a bit more to the high shoulder for females.

It sounds like you'll need a 2 camera and lens setup. One for the full length and the second for the head and shoulder shot. 

Be sure and chimp each shot since you don't seem to have the capability to shoot tethered.


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2010)

You might want to look for a copy of *Doug Box's [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Doug-Guide-Posing-Portrait-Photographers/dp/1584282487"]Guide to Posing for Portrait  Photographers[/ame]* By Douglas Allen Box.  I found him to be very thorough in explaining and illustrating posing from head to toe to achieve a complete look.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 21, 2010)

for the lighting, just make the source huge and distance it to give more even coverage. A 50 inch umbrella with 2-3 flashes in it should do the trick from 10 or so feet away directly above you. big and even, but with direction. Make sure there's plenty of distance between them and the background. 

Or what you can do is go for a very vanilla, umbrella 45 degrees from each side with one turned down a notch for fill. Again, distance is key.


----------



## K8-90 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the posts! Don'tt have time to read them at the moment, but I'll be back when I can!


----------

